# My First Froglets and My Mancreeks are now Provend



## frogmasterbonk (Mar 5, 2009)

Two months ago I got my first eggs ever from my mancreeks  They had 2 clutches of a total of 9 eggs I was so happy. I did not post that I got my first eggs on dendroborad because I knew that some pumilio can be bad parents, I did not want to get my hopes up to high and they turn out to be bad parents. So I wanted to wait it out and see what will happen before I post. Last monday I went tad hunting in my tank and I did not find one tad. The first thing that came to my mind was I must have bad parents.....  The next day I went to turn on the tank light and BAM!!! I saw a mini Mancreek on a leaf  I went nuts and start calling my friends. I thought there was just one froglet I been finding a new one everyday since.    

Here are some Pics I took from my phone (Not the best pics sorry)





























My male and if you look close to the right you can see a froglet head poking out


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

So....a good pumilio parent is one that succeeds in keeping tadpoles hidden until they morph and can hop into the light. 

Kudoes on your/their success! 

P.S. Awesome looking frogs...they've got great color.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats really awesome, I can't imagine turning on the lights to find froglets hoping around. How many have you found?


----------



## frogmasterbonk (Mar 5, 2009)

JoshK said:


> Thats really awesome, I can't imagine turning on the lights to find froglets hoping around. How many have you found?


I found 5 so far they were all out in the open yesterday when I counted


----------



## frogmasterbonk (Mar 5, 2009)

dflorian said:


> So....a good pumilio parent is one that succeeds in keeping tadpoles hidden until they morph and can hop into the light.
> 
> Kudoes on your/their success!
> 
> P.S. Awesome looking frogs...they've got great color.


Thanks,

One froglet got busted and I guess the other froglets gave up on hiding


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats, you had a great turn out. My bastimentos layed a clutch of 11 and out of 11 only 2 made it.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

That must be an awesome feeling! Especially finding 5 new froglets that you had no idea about! Congrats.


----------



## frogmasterbonk (Mar 5, 2009)

Hayden said:


> That must be an awesome feeling! Especially finding 5 new froglets that you had no idea about! Congrats.


Thanks Haden
Its a great feelng


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

They look really nice, try to get some better pics!


----------

